# pessoa colectiva



## airosa

Bom dia para todos.

Peço sua ajuda.

Que pode ser "pessoa colectiva n°....."? Vem depois do nome de uma sociedade comercial.

Obrigada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Parece que se refere a uma "pessoa jurídica" (empresa).


----------



## airosa

Está em português, mas não encontrei na rede nenhuma menção deste termo. Parece que existe somente no documento que estou a traduzir. 

Também pensei em "pessoa jurídica", mas as dúvidas... como sempre, não me deixam tranquila.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vamos ver se mais alguém pode nos ajudar.


----------



## Mangato

Suponiendo que como dice Who se corresponda con lo que en España conocemos como persona jurídica (creo que sí) sería:

Se entiende por *persona jurídica* (o *persona moral*) a los entes que, para la realización de determinados fines colectivos, las normas jurídicas les reconocen capacidad para ser titular de derechos y contraer obligaciones. Son las corporaciones, asociaciones, sociedades y fundaciones.
Saludos
MG


Achei isso; parece que é o que aqui conhecemos por *CIF* ( Cédula de identificacion fiscal) en Portugal *Número de Contribuinte* para empresasas e sociedades, *VAT* na Unión Europeia e *BIN *em USA


----------



## airosa

Acho que encontrei a resposta aqui.
Parece que é uma organização social.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Acho que encontrei a resposta aqui.
> Parece que é uma organização social.


 
Óptimo: 
Na Espanha esse cartão é sempre o CIF (Cédudal de Identificación Fiscal). A diferencia é determinada pela letra inicial do CIF
A xxxxxxxx Sociedades Anónimas
B xxxxxxxx Sociedades Limitadas
G xxxxxxxx Entidades sem ánimo de lucro.

Estas últimas se correspoderiam com as pesosas coletivas


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Interessei-me neste tema e muito...

O CIF então estará relacionado com o CNPJ?
Quer dizer que este primeiro código iria indicar a classificação da sociedade no Código Nacional de Pessoa Jurídica? 
Até onde sei eu os CNPJ não têm letra no começo nem no final...

Alguém que desate esta bagunça de cruéis códigos.


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Interessei-me neste tema e muito...
> 
> O CIF então estará relacionado com o CNPJ?
> Quer dizer que este primeiro código iria indicar a classificação da sociedade no Código Nacional de Pessoa Jurídica?
> Até onde sei eu os CNPJ não têm letra no começo nem no final...
> 
> Alguém que desate esta bagunça de cruéis códigos.


 

Pode beber desse poço inagotável que é a Wikipedia. 
O hieroglifo é bem mais grande do que acreditava


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Acho que encontrei a resposta aqui.
> Parece que é uma organização social.


 
Não, airosa, não é. É terminologia de Portugal e é aproximadamente o que diz o Mangato. As pessoas colectivas são as pessoas jurídicas (sociedades, civis ou comercais, associações, fundações, etc.,) ou morais, como lhes queiram chamar,  por oposição às pessoas físicas que somos nós, os participantes deste foro, por exemplo. As pessoas colectivas têm um número de identificação (o _número de pessoa colectiva_, NPC), que actualmente é o mesmo que o _número de_ _identificação fiscal,_ NIF, dantes chamado _número de contribuinte_, designação que ainda se mantém popular. Antigamente o NPC e o NIF eram diferentes e às vezes ainda aparecem mencionados os dois ou o actual com uma dessas designações consoante o âmbito em que a questão se põe: âmbito fiscal (impostos) ou não fiscal.

O correspondente brasileiro creio que é o que a Ivone refere, mas isso já me ultrapassa no que toca a  certezas, como é evidente.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Acho que compreendi... Na Argentina é o CUIT: Código Único de Identificación Tributaria.  As pessoas físicas temos o CUIL: Código Único de Identificación Laboral.

Se bem entendo, CIF é para Portugal o que CUIT e para Argentina e o CNPJ para o Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Acho que compreendi... Na Argentina é o CUIT: Código Único de Identificación Tributaria. As pessoas físicas temos o CUIL: Código Único de Identificación Laboral.
> 
> Se bem entendo, CIF é para Portugal o que CUIT e para Argentina e o CNPJ para o Brasil.


 
Possivelmente, sim. Em Portugal, as pessoas físicas (ou singulares, mais uma vez por oposição a pessoas colectivas) também têm um NIF, tal como as pessoa colectivas. Mas a função de identificação para efeitos não fiscais das pessoas singulares era até há pouco tempo desempenhada pelo_ número do Bilhete de Identidade_ (BI) e por diferentes cartões (o de eleitor, o de contribuinte da Segurança Social, que deve corresponder ao vosso Código Único de Identificación Laboral e o de beneficiário do Serviço Nacional de Saúde), todos com números diferentes. Há pouco mais de um ano foi criado o _'Cartão do Cidadão',_ electrónico e carregado de dados biométricos e assinaturas digitais, além das tradicionais impressões digitais que fazem os portugueses parecer uns criminosos_,_ que reune num só todos os outros cartões de identificação que indiquei, mas, pasme, mantém os mesmos quatro números para cada uma das funções/sistemas, porque em Portugal há uma proibição constitucional de atribuição de um número único aos cidadãos e de entrecruzamento dos dados de cada sistema, legislada nos tempos em que os '_1984_' e os cenários _orwellianos_ estavam muito presentes (e que, no fim de contas, se não for violada, talvez mereça a pena manter).


----------



## Guigo

Não importa a sigla: no fim, seremos nós que pagaremos a conta...


----------



## airosa

Originalmente publicado por *airosa* 

 
Acho que encontrei a resposta aqui.
Parece que é uma organização social.



Carfer said:


> Não, airosa, não é.


Sim, Carfer, errei. Não tive tempo para estudar bem o assunto. Obrigada pela explicação.


----------

